# Should I remove my Popcorn Ceiling prior to Selling?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I think asking a local real estate sales person would be wise--

Popcorn ceilings are not popular here--If you were local,I would definitely remove or cover it---

It is often faster to overlay the popcorn with fresh drywall---how is your condo built?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

it will take way more time to strip it than it will to simply go over it with a fresh layer of drywall and then tape.. reason being its takes quite a bit of time to scrape down popcorn ceilings and when your done the ceiling will need repairs. almost never do you come out with a flawless ceiling after scraping popcorn


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

oh'mike said:


> I think asking a local real estate sales person would be wise--


Best advice in thread. It could be worth your time, it could be a complete waste of money. I absolutely detest popcorn ceilings but bought a house with them throughout because the price was right and it hit all my other bullet points.

After doing one room with popcorn ceiling (failed strip attempt), I can tell you that simply ripping down the drywall and replacing it was much faster, much cheaper, MUCH cleaner, and MUCH more enjoyable.


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Okay, thanks for the information. I'll contact a real estate agent to see if it's worth it. 

And I absolutely hate putting up drywall, so if I do end up replacing/removing the popcorn ceiling, I'm going to try the wet/scrape method first to see how it goes (hopefully it's not painted over). If it is really difficult, then I'll put up new drywall. 

I still have to get it tested for asbestos just to be safe. The place was built in the late 70s or early 80s I believe.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Persistence10- said:


> Okay, thanks for the information. I'll contact a real estate agent to see if it's worth it.
> 
> And I absolutely hate putting up drywall, so if I do end up replacing/removing the popcorn ceiling, I'm going to try the wet/scrape method first to see how it goes (hopefully it's not painted over). If it is really difficult, then I'll put up new drywall.
> 
> I* still have to get it tested for asbestos just to be safe. The place was built in the late 70s or early 80s I believe*.


That's right about the transition era......

And if not painted sealed, scrapping may not be too bad.... but hard to know the level of finish under a popcorn.... sometimes as bad as firetape, sometimes as good as level three.

Best

(Edit: Look on the internet for testing.... I've got a local company who wants $250.... and a Fla legit company who does valid testing for postage and $25.... in about a week turnaround)


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

Persistence10- said:


> Okay, thanks for the information. I'll contact a real estate agent to see if it's worth it.
> 
> And I absolutely hate putting up drywall, so if I do end up replacing/removing the popcorn ceiling, I'm going to try the wet/scrape method first to see how it goes (hopefully it's not painted over). If it is really difficult, then I'll put up new drywall.
> 
> I still have to get it tested for asbestos just to be safe. The place was built in the late 70s or early 80s I believe.


If it's on a ceiling, you better get some antidepressants to have on hand. It is some of the nastiest, smelliest, crappiest work you can do around a house. As much as you hate demo/install drywall, imagine now it's a wet, smelly drywall.


----------



## Ariadne (May 9, 2014)

My husband and I scraped the popcorn off our ceiling at our first house. There were other things I find much more enjoyable to do, but it had to be done.

We had the time to tackle it on evenings, weekends and during naptime for our kids, so it really didn't seem too bad to me. It wasn't fun, and the neck/shoulder/arms definitely take the punishment if you have a lot to remove, but if you have the time to do it in bits and pieces, it's not miserable.

As to whether or not you should; all I can say is I never bought a property for the popcorn ceilings, but it never entirely dissuaded me either. Guess it depends on how quickly you want it to sell.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

and, believe it or not, some people LIKE popcorn ceilings, so, removing it might eliminate someone wanting to buy. Leave it, then if it's not selling and your getting feedback from potential buyers saying, "I would have bought it if it weren't for those &*^%$(# popcorn ceilings!" then make the change.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

I wouldn't think this would be a deal breaker on selling it.
I would put my money and labor into something more important


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I talked to two real estate agents from my area on Zillow and one said that popcorn ceilings aren't a big deal and to not worry about removing it, while the other said that buyers typically hate them and you should always remove them... hahaha, doesn't really give me a clear idea of what the local market is thinking. I guess I'll just have to think about it.


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

Some buyers may hate them, but your return-on-investment for removing them is probably not worth it.

Any buyer is going to have a list of little things they don't like about a house. They may still buy with a plan to fix it later.

Spend your time and money on curb appeal and keeping the house clean. Wait for buyers to ask for other fixes in the negotiation process.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Pop corn ceiling=asbestos=mold=hysteria=agent's likely response will be go ahead and do it.
It's been many years since these things have become issues, and I hoped people have learned some perspective. But that's my rant.

If the ceiling is in good condition, I would spend the time and money on other things. Landscaping gives a good first impression. Out dated kitchen and bathroom make the biggest impact.

I'm selling my house now. Market's really down, and I feel your anxiety, but there is a point where little improvements are just a waste of money. I think it's better to repair little damages that come from living in a house.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

Your not going to please everyone, like me and dad said, there is more important things you can spend time and money on. unless you have a too much time and money you need to part with


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Considering the mixed advice I've been given by local real estate agents, I honestly am not motivated to remove the popcorn ceiling. It just isn't a rewarding job considering I don't really mind the look of the popcorn ceiling. I'd rather work on updating the bathroom, prettying up the kitchen, new paint, and installing new flooring. Those are things I'm actually interested and motivated to do. If I find the popcorn ceilings are affecting its sale when I put it on the market, then I'll remove it. Until then, I think I'm just going to focus on the other things. I'm still going to double check with some other real estate agents online to see what they think, but at this point I'm not very interested in doing it.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

One thing, though. Selling a house is not about what you want or like. Been there and done that. 
Follow the general opinion, even wall coloring. May be boring to you (btw, my choices bored everybody else), but consensus is usually right. Even homedepot "decorating" ideas may be better than yours.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

As long as you impress the female half of the buyers, they usually have the final say


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

Best advice ive seen on here was ask the real estate agents.. you did that already and got a mix. 

Worst advice was to hang drywall over it...in order to do that, you have to purchase drywall...$$$...you have to hang ceilings yourself unless you have a lift or a friend...BACK PAIN....you then have to do a great job finishing it yourself...bad mistake for a DIY. Ive never seen a DIY do the quality of a pro when it comes to drywall finishing..

I could remove the popcorn in a house just as fast by myself depending on the height, than re hanging and doing a quality finish job.

The problem you encountered with the real estate agents this....sometimes it's better to just leave it alone and let the new homeowner deal with it. Popcorn isn't always a deal breaker for a house. But Kitchen and bath are...Id focus the energy on a remodel for a kitchen and bath. Since I am a texture guy and I know popcorn is out and knockdown is currently in, i would give it that fresh look, but I also had the proper equipment to do it right. I do know a bad ceiling job can certainly deter a potential buyer, but one left alone as is, if the condition is good, will not cause them to look for more flaws like a bad remodel job would. Ive seen my share of walkthroughs gone bad once a homeowner looks up at the ceiling. next thing you know they look at everything else as close as they possibly can. Stuff that you can't even see unless you get right up onto the flaw..my 2 cents.


----------

